# Hedgie had a small bump on head...HELP!



## alexdud25 (Oct 31, 2010)

I just adopted Shadow a few days ago, and noticed this morning he has a small redish bump on his head right at the line where his face hair meets his quills. The bump looks like a small pimple that a human would get. He is only 3 months old. I've tried to coax him into being still enough to I can get a really close look but he is squirmy. Anyone else encountered this?

He is my first hedgie so I'm a very worried Mama! :?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Just based on the sounds of it and his age, it sounds like one possibility may be from a quill trying to come through. If this is the case sometimes a nice oatmeal bath can soften the skin to let it come through (if you do this you'll want to make sure the water only comes up to his belly if you are not sure if he likes the water, a lot of hedgies don't lol)

However I am not an expert so if it looks questionable then you will want to take him in to have it looked at. 

Hope everything is okay and it ends up being a "easy" fix


----------



## alexdud25 (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh! That makes sense! Haha I just saw it and started worrying immediately! He had a warm bath today while I cleaned his cage and he enjoys the water. (Very thankful for that!) I will definitely keep an eye on it and see if it gets bigger or what. Thank you for replying!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

It might be an ingrown quill (like when we get an ingrown hair); Pliny had one earlier in the year. If it is something like that, you want to keep on eye on it for infection. If it doesn't clear up/quill emerge soon, I would get it looked at by a vet.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It could be an ingrown quill or hair but it could also be the beginnings of a staph infection. If more appear she will need to see the vet. Staph can produce spots anywhere on the body but mostly on legs, chest, face, chin and quill line. 

If it's an ingrown hair, it may resolve itself but you can use a warm compress and see if that helps. Often the vet has to lance the spot to clean it out.


----------



## alexdud25 (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you all for the advice!

I looked this morning and it seemed smaller. However, he was squirmy again so after class I will really get a close look. Maybe if he is busy eating a mealie I can examine it better! :lol:


----------

